

Google’s New MapReduce Patent - datums
http://gigaom.com/2010/01/19/why-hadoop-users-shouldnt-fear-googles-new-mapreduce-patent/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Does this say anything not already said in these:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1065080>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1062951>

I'm currently not in a position to check, but thought it was worth the cross-
reference, especially since those submissions already have comments.

